# Tracing websites/passport websites



## xtanyax (29 August 2011)

Hi,

Was just wondering if anyone has a list oif tracing websites they could let me know as im desprate to trace my 2 boys and seem to have come to a halt! Also is there a website where you can type in details of a horse and it brings their passport up as would love to see if I could trace them this way!

Just to let you know that I have advertised them on Tracing Equines, Your Horse, Horse and Hound (Obviously  ) and Missing Horses UK facebook page as they have a tracing part to that but I dont know any more to try.

Thank you x


----------



## xtanyax (29 August 2011)

Sorry also forgot to ask does anyone know any websites where you can enter your details and it will bring up the microchip number of the horse? Only as one of my boys was microchipped but I cant remember the number and all the websites I can find you need to know the number to bring up the horses details but I want to enter the horses details and your own to bring up the number! You properly cant do this but worth asking x


----------



## cally6008 (29 August 2011)

post 1 - 

You haven't looked closely on the Tracing Equines forum - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/hor...orsey-forums-with-stolentracing-section-added

Link 2 - it is called the NED website - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/forum/75-adverts/409-how-to-trace-your-horse

post 2- Can you imagine the problems that would cause ? plus .. not everyone will know if their horse is chipped or not if they haven't bothered to have the horse scanned for one


----------



## xtanyax (29 August 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I will admit I didnt check the other posts on the tracing equines forum , I just added my ads and looked through the other tracing ads so my mistake on that one. I forgot to add that ive also looked on the NED website and spent ages going through all the matches as the details it allows you to enter bring up pages of matches and as most of them come up with no breed known its hard to figure out which ones they are. I did notice that when I put in Sammies name for the passport I had for him it didnt come up so im not sure why that was!

Sorry to sound thick but what do you mean by it would caulse a problem about the mircochipping part? Im not asking for other peoples details etc - im just looking to enter my personal details so it brings up the microchip number for the chip when I had him microchipped so I know what it is as his number was in my personal folder which I lost while moving and I no longer have it so it would only be my personal details which would be seen which I submitted when I got him microchipped. I obviously know the address where I lived at the time etc so was just wondering if I could give someone my details then they could tell me his chip number x


----------



## cally6008 (29 August 2011)

You could try contacting these companies and see if they can help with tracking the microchip number down but it's a long shot

Datatag - 01932 358100, fax 01932 358139 or www.datatag.co.uk

Equetrack - 01254814242

Europetnet - www.europetnet.com

Identichip - www.identichip.co.uk, Telephone - 01904 487600

Pet Track - info@pettrack.co.uk, Telephone - 0800 652 9977

Petlog - www.petlog.org.uk/, Telephone - 0870 6066751

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/forum/73-useful-information/460-tracing-a-microchip-number


----------



## xtanyax (29 August 2011)

Thank you for all your help. It is a long shot your very right but its worth a try just on the very off chance it might give me a lead x I managed to find someone who was on the yard the same time I had Charley on there who also had their horses micro chipped the same time I had him done so im hoping they will give me the number to the company we used and give them a call  In the mean time im going to go through the list of sites on the Tracing Equine message site and post on those x


----------



## T.m (2 February 2019)

Hi pls could someone help me am trying to find my horse i sold 2 year ago iv tryd fb and nothing it's driving me mad I carnt find him


----------



## Shay (2 February 2019)

Start a separate thread which as much as you know and folk will help you look.


----------



## T.m (2 February 2019)

Shay said:



			Start a separate thread which as much as you know and folk will help you look.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## T.m (2 February 2019)

If never done this before I don't know how to do


----------



## shergar (2 February 2019)

Have you looked on the facebook page TRACE MY HORSE UK they have found 104 horses /owners in the last month they are hoping to find 150 this month . Give as much detail as you can to help the search. Good luck .


----------



## T.m (2 February 2019)

shergar said:



			Have you looked on the facebook page TRACE MY HORSE UK they have found 104 horses /owners in the last month they are hoping to find 150 this month . Give as much detail as you can to help the search. Good luck .
		
Click to expand...

Hi ya I posted on there in March and then I postd again and the women blockd me last month.she blockd my friend aswel for sayin about me trying to find him. I have everything about him.his name is Tommy.passport name Tommy cherike 8 years  old standing at 15.3hh.thank you


----------



## Shay (3 February 2019)

Go into the "Stolen, track or trace" room.  Click on the red button to the top right "Post new thread". Then away you go.  Include a photo, passport or microchip numbers, where in the UK you are, who you sold him to and where they were based, anything you know about him now.

If you've been blocked from the pirmary source for tracing horses I suspect there is loads more to this that is apparent.  But no harm in trying.


----------



## T.m (3 February 2019)

Thank u il try it now see if i can do it.i thought that there was no reson to block me if tryd for 2 years to find him


----------



## T.m (3 February 2019)

Think of done it lol


----------

